# The Best Sick Day EVER – Inshore 12/7/2012



## chicubs9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Great Report! Those are fun days right there


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great trip!  What was the bait de jour?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Great trip!  What was the bait de jour?


Ever had one of those days where everything worked? I used 5 different lures during the day and caught fish on all of them. 
Topwater of choice was a bone colored Zara spook. 
Trout killer was a Paul Brown Original in dayglow. At some point, the rear hook got ripped off the bait and I kept on catching them with one hook. 
Sign of a truly skilled fisherman. ;D
3 small reds came on an Exude shrimp in a rootbeer glitter color 
The rest were mixed on a DOA jerk shad(dark red color) and a Bitters 
paddle tail bass swimbait in a baby bass kinda pattern. 
It was absolutely the best day of saltwater fishing I've ever had hands down. I'm glad I didn't convince Jeff to head to Palm Coast to chase flounder. 
Best sick day ever for sure!!!!


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Glad you guys recovered from your illnesses so quickly. Sounds like powerful medicine! Nice catching, for sure.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Glad you guys recovered from your illnesses so quickly. Sounds like powerful medicine! Nice catching, for sure.


Imagine how many fish I'd have caught if I was feeling well. ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

As always, great report and pics. Looks like a fun day. 

Funny, didn't see a thermometer in ANY of those pics..... 

-T


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> As always, great report and pics. Looks like a fun day.
> 
> Funny, didn't see a thermometer in ANY of those pics.....
> 
> -T


Thanks Tom. It was a great day.

And you really don't want to know where the thermometer was. ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> And you really don't want to know where the thermometer was. ;D


I kept telling him "That's NOT how you vent fish!!" but he didn't care. :


----------



## acemase (Jan 3, 2013)

Good Lord! Heck of a day!


----------

